# If you do not have CC buttercomb #005...buy one NOW.



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I seriously never believed you guys about this comb...I thought yeah whatever...crazy ladies buying a 25 DOLLAR comb! Whatever.

:doh:

I wish I could go back in time .... this comb is INCREDIBLE. Truly. I think of all th trouble I've had trying to get matts out of Winston [because frankly I'm lazy and don't brush him daily].

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

:clap2::clap2:

I also really like the CC wood pin brush. I'll watch a show with him in my lap and brush him and pet him. He actually doesn't mind the brush. He doesn't like the comb but tolerates it and it takes sooo much less time and pain like before. If you can buy both, do, otherwise get the #005 comb.

Winston thaks you all!!

:tea:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I sooo agree with you!! I bought both about 6 months ago and they are great!! Cocotini will just lay in my lap while I brush and comb her-doesn't mind either one.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought the comb at Nationals and love it, already had the brush and love it too. I had no idea how many matts I was missing until I got this comb.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

They are a "dynamic duo", aren't they?


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I also bought and like the CC wood pin brush & I also like & use the CC 27 inch oblong pin brush. After these, I use a rotating comb that I really like and is good for mats if there are any. How would the CC 005 comb be different?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilysplash, there is really no way to explain it, but you'll feel the difference. I haven't used a rotating comb in years. The #005 is the best comb out there, in my opinion.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have an oblong pin brush that's very small. I use the wooden pin, then the oblong pin and finish with the #005 comb. We have a storage container full of grooming stuff and now I only use those three. I'd like to have two of each of them so my husband and I can work on one dog at a time but I'll have to add to my collection slowly due to the cost. Worth every penny though! Maybe he'll get those items in his Christmas stocking! :laugh:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

And why did no one tell me to buy one in Chicago?? lol

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly are they similar to the "greyhound combs"?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sally,
I, too LOVE this comb! It is what I use almost all the time. Here is a picture from the Chris Christenson site: 
#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" LONG TOOTH COMB

FINE/COARSE TEETH, 7 1/2" LENGTH SPINE 1 5/8" TEETH LENGTH, TEETH SPACED 8 PER INCH, OTHER HALF 5 PER INCH

$35.00

Well, rats, the photo didn't copy, so I'll add the link to that page here:

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Lilysplash, there is really no way to explain it, but you'll feel the difference. I haven't used a rotating comb in years. The #005 is the best comb out there, in my opinion.


Where do you get this comb. Kimberly? I actually PM d you a number of months ago about it. LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave, see my previous post, (right before yours,) and I have the link there. I love my comb!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Sheri. Im blind.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I bought mine at showdog store.

right now there's a $10 off coupon.

http://www.showdogstore.com/

I bought the comb, the brush and coat handlers shampoo and conditioner.

:tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beamer said:


> And why did no one tell me to buy one in Chicago?? lol
> 
> Ryan


You were too busy shopping at Spencer's!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish, 
How do you find the $10 off coupon? I don't see it...would it work on a brush, too?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> I bought mine at showdog store.
> 
> right now there's a $10 off coupon.
> 
> ...


I asked about the $10 off and they said-----
"Thank you for your inquiry. The promotional code, PG10 is for the Pet Gear Brand product only. 
Can't use it on comb or brush"


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*sorry...*

link to coupon..must spend $100! :wink:

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/showdogstore.com


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Which wood pin brush is it you all like?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, they are a bit nicer than the Greyhound comb.

Dave, doh! Did I answer you? I hope so.

Jean, a lot of people like those wooden pins, but I'm not a fan. Make sure you get the use & care instructions if you get one. You are not supposed to use the wood pins on wet/damp hair because it will ruin the pins on the brush.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have the small one, I like small tools because I find them easier to use.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ann, both of your Havs are in puppy cuts, right? Are the pins shorter on the small brush?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd love to hear from those that do show grooming and use the wooden pin brush. After using it a few times, I suspect it would be best used as a finishing brush. Is that true? It doesn't seem to be as ideal for maintenance and deep grooming.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is in a "mom did it and it looks really bad" cut right now. Murphy has never been cut and he's 8 months old so his hair is long right now. I like the wooden pin because the dogs seem to love it and it's a good way to start the groom without pulling a lot. I gradually get to a smaller, finer brush and then comb to get out any matts. They're both doing good with it. Neither like having their feet done and Murphy hates his back end brushed. They both enjoy being brushed with the wooden one, it must feel good.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love that comb !!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*QUESTION?? * If I decide to buy the 005 comb, do I also need the snap on handle?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, this comb is pretty large and sturdy for grabbing. Unless you get hand cramps easily, don't bother with the handle.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanks Kimberly.* I really appreciate your answer. Igot the 27 inch oblong pin brush because you said that you liked it and I really like mine as well.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I wanted to add that if you decide to get the wood pin brush, you can get it at the HavToHav it General Store...the store on the HRI site and so procedes go towards HRI.  They also have both sizes, I'm not sure if they are both listed or not, but I know they are both available.

I love the brushes personally. My longest coat is Emma. She is about 5 1/2 inches long right now. They mind the wood pins so much less, it's worth it to me, but none of mine have show coats by any stretch of the imagination!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilysplash I said:


> *Thanks Kimberly.* I really appreciate your answer. Igot the 27 inch oblong pin brush because you said that you liked it and I really like mine as well.


I had to do a doubletake. You mean 27mm!! LOL I'm really glad you like yours. I like mine so well that's what I use on my own hair now. Ha ha! (I have several and mine doesn't get used on the dogs.)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, they are a bit nicer than the Greyhound comb.
> 
> Dave, doh! Did I answer you? I hope so.
> 
> Jean, a lot of people like those wooden pins, but I'm not a fan. Make sure you get the use & care instructions if you get one. You are not supposed to use the wood pins on wet/damp hair because it will ruin the pins on the brush.


Thats interesing.. The girl @ the CC Booth said that she the uses the wood pin brush when she's blowdrying out her dogs coats. Also, I watched her do a couple demos with the brush and you probably wouldn't want use it as a finishing brush as it leaves visible rows behind. If you went over the coat with a comb afterwards, I think that'd work.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I'd love to hear from those that do show grooming and use the wooden pin brush. After using it a few times, I suspect it would be best used as a finishing brush. Is that true? It doesn't seem to be as ideal for maintenance and deep grooming.


Kimberly, I just returned from the Raleigh, NC 5 day show (we were just dumb spectators!) and the man who sold it to me at the CC booth said he does demos with it and has done several Hav demos using the CC products. He likes it as a deep grooming brush followed by the 005 comb for fluffing and finishing. I have only done a quick brush so far with Jackson who is cottony, and the brush was incredible on his coat and he did not make a sound. My old brush would catch the hair, especially a mat, and he would cry, but he seemed to not mind this wooden one at all. I am interested if it is good for a heavy mat . . . he said it should work on all but the worst mats, but I am skeptical. I don't show, but I sure do brush!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Renee, that's interesting since I've heard exactly the opposite from two different people that have talked to CC reps. Then again, we all know that not all people (nor CC reps) are equal.

My idea of a finishing brush is boar hair (if I need it) so something that leaves marks in the hair would not be ideal for sure.

While all of my dogs have slightly different textures to their coats, I'm still not fond of the wooden pin brush on any of them, but I know I'm in the minority on this one.  

Kathy, thanks for the feedback. I think I know which CC rep you saw. He does demos a lot, which is good. I'm intrigued by this brush because so many people like it, but I have not been convinced yet. I'm going to stick to my two true grooming tools (both are by CC) that work on the coat of every single dog of mine very well - the 27 mm oblong pin brush in beech wood and the #005 long tooth comb. With those two tools for grooming, all is well. I use a huge square boar hair brush for finishing at ringside.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Just so you know, you all are costing me money!!! If you had to get one or the other, would you go with the brush or the comb? Jammies is in a puppy cut and probably always will be. The mat fairy showed up the other night while we were sleeping, but she only has a few mats. Will the brush get the mats out? I'm leaning toward the brush....but my head is spinning..that's not unusual!*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Debbie, you havtahava (sorry Kimberly ) good brush and a good comb, IMHO, if you own a Hav. From my experience, the most important thing is that the comb and brush can get all the way down the skin without scratching or breaking the coat. If Jammies is in a puppy cut, you should be able to get by without having a lot of mats, but she will still need brushing. I would go for a good brush as well a a flea comb for the eye area, and pick up the nice comb later if you need it. I have a simple greyhound comb that gets the mats out, but will probably cave in soon for that CC 005 comb since I keep Jackson in a longer coat.

Kimberly, I did notice the ridges from the wooden pin brush last night in Jackson's coat when he went to sleep. Even as a day to day grooming tool, I will want to fluff him after using it. If you are happy with your tools, I sure wouldn't worry about that brush . . . if it ain't broke, don't fix it! You sure know what you're doing with showing . . .


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

I tried to find the HavToHav store on a google search but couldn't find the correct site. I'd love to purchase through them. If it's taboo to post the actual URL on the Forum, I'd appreciate a PM with the address.
Thanks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Here you go. 

http://www.havtohavit.com/


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd buy both the brush and comb, it's worth it. I think I have the 006 comb, not the 005.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*For now I ordered the brush. I was thinking, I bought the PetAgree (which they have outsmarted) the ThunderVest and now the brush. If everyone put 75 cents in my paypal account for the next 3 months, I may have enough money to buy the comb too! :clap2:

I'm looking forward to getting the brush and using it on Jammies*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAAHHH Debbie, Jammies deserves the best of both "worlds" .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Trish! :evil: something else I "must" buy!  I love my wood brush, but also find it more of a massage brush. It is great when they are super short like they are now. And If I have a mat...there is nothing

So I know I could go through threads and find this info... But for regular grooming, *If I were building my grooming bucket from scratch...what would it contain? *

I would love a list of the best of the best.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree that the 005 is great for everyday use. Since we purchased it, combing is relaxing for me and the dogs. However, the 011 butter comb (staggered teeth) does unbelievable miracles with mats. I can't believe how easy it is to remove mats with it, no matter how awkward the place or how close to the skin. And the 011 does it effortlessly, while the dogs sit so still, you would think they don't even feel it! Incredible!!!!! I'm glad it only took me a year to decide to try them. I only wish I started at day one.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

So the difference between the 005 and the 011 is staggered teeth? I don't know how the heck I managed to buy the 002, I guess I liked the color :redface:

That's a tricky question Missy. I know most everyone feels they couldn't live without thier CC pin brush, but I seldom use mine. My favorite tools are the wood pin brush, and my evolution rotating pin combs. I have an Evolution rotating pin rake that works great in Coopers thick hair when it gets long and a little matted. 

I will probably buy either the CC 005 or 011 next.

I also really like my Tid-Bit trimmer for trimming foot pads, "sanitary" areas, belly, etc. It came with 4 plastic combs, very handy.

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beverly,

The 005 comb is for regular, every day combing, 011 is just for removing mats.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ok, I just bought another comb...I can't believe it. I have alot of combs, but I don't have the #005 CC. You all sound liked you it soooo much.

I do love the wood pin brush. I use it for a every day grooming tool, along with some of my other favorites, combs and another brush. The dogs love to be brushed with the wood pin brush, makes grooming a little more relaxing for them and me


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Julia! So if I go ahead and order them both at the same time I can save on shipping! yeah! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, I tried the pin brush again tonight on Jackson, and I agree with other posters that it is like a massage brush. I also think it stimulates oil production as the coat feels really good when I finish. On the other hand, the guy who sold it to me said it got out mats and he has obviously never had to do a demo on a really bad Hav mat! Jackson has some bad ones from playing nonstop with a lot of dogs for two days, and I can tell they are going to be comb and scissors mats rather than brush out mats. Jackson did cry when I tried to use the brush to get them out, so I can't recommend it to do everything like the sales guy pitched. Might have to try the stagger tooth . . . hmmmmm


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

yes 27 mm


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*OHHHHH Dave and everyone else that is talking me into a comb....I have yet to see a bunch of 75 cent deposits into my Paypal account! How is a girl to support her habit????*:angel:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay...got the comb and it's wonderful but the wood pin brush has made grooming Riley a pleasure for him and me. He actuaqlly groans with pleasure when I brush him!

But the best items might just be the Chris Christensen grooming products! I got the White on white shampoo...which makes Riley's coat just glow! I can see the beige in his coat now and the suble black in his ears that was lost before. Really nice stuff. I got the Day to day rinse out coat conditioner AND...the Ice on Ice detangler and leave in spray! Now that stuff is great! I just spray it on mats and rub it through and I can actually do a great deal of detangling with my fingers and nails!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jean,
Just a warning about the Ice on Ice...it has a terrible reputation with Havs. Several of us have had trouble with it drying and breaking the hair after use. Kimberly (Havtahava) warns against it. It has silicone in it. They were just talking about it on another thread again today.

I'm glad to read another good review on the brush...I've just got to get one of those. Did you get the big or little one?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Ho-boy....thanks for the heads-up!

I got the small oval brush. Ri has a puppy cut and it works great. I do think it wouldn't be as good if he still had his longer coat.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I got my CC 005 comb today...I hope I didn't order the wrong one, this one is kind of big and is hard for me to hold. It works ok for Missy, but not good on mat boy Casper.

I found this posting of my in Blowing Coat thread and this is still my favorite comb and it is only 4.95 plus freight. A rotating evolution comb E. I had bought alot of rotating combs but this one is better, and it is only 4.95!!

I can't live without this comb and would be upset if I lost this one!

from a past thread...
I just wanted to share this with everyone....this is the BEST comb ever for hard to comb out hair and matts! Kathy suggested this awhile ago and I am just getting one If I would have got it sooner Casper would probably have more hair

It only cost 4.99 plus freight for all you new puppy owners....you should get one NOW! Make your life easier...the grooming tool you use makes all the difference.

Evolution Comb # E

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-det...53B#bigPicture
__________________


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmmm,

Now I'm not sure what to do! I have 2 Evolution combs and an Evolution rake and I love them all, so now I'm not sure if I really need to CC combs!

Beverly


----------

